# Dermatologist/skin cancer



## litesport (May 20, 2014)

Hi there
Can anyone recommend a dermatologist here in Cairo to look at some suspect moles.
I had a melanoma a number of years ago and now another mole is looking suspicious.
Look forward to your recommendations.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

We always had good skin specialists from Cairo visit the hospital here where I live. They were used to dealing with pale foreign skin problems! I can't find any numbers but maybe if you contacted the hospital they could recommend the specialists that come here:
El-Gouna Hospital


----------

